# Oops! BST again...



## Suds (Dec 22, 2001)

I feel very dim for asking this, but I just noticed that my TiVo is not displaying times in BST - LiveTV at the moment for example shows the time as 8:42 when it's actually 9:42. Schedules and recordings are working fine it's just the displayed time that's wrong.

I thought I'd fixed the timezone stuff last year but on checking in MFS my TimeZone and DaylightSavingsPolicy are both set to 0. I've searched the forums and can't find the correct settings for a UK TiVo, can someone remind me please  

Cheers...


----------



## aerialplug (Oct 20, 2000)

Personally, I've never seen TiVo get the time wrong, every timezone change since 1999, which I'm not too surprised as it uses a *real* operating system, Linux!

Having said that I've seen TivoWeb go seemingly wrong every time the time zone changes - it just needs a restart. Could this be your problem?


----------



## mike0151 (Dec 13, 2001)

I have never found a restart (even a full one) to do the trick with TiVoWeb. I always have to stop it and then restart it manually.


----------



## Suds (Dec 22, 2001)

Thanks for the suggestion Aerialplug, but it's the times displayed on my TV by TiVo that are wrong - I think my TWP is also wrong but I'm less bothered about that.

I'm assuming I just need to set those two variables I mentioned to the correct values in order for the system to correctly calculate "local time" for display purposes...?


----------



## ericd121 (Dec 12, 2002)

On a related BST-TivoWeb issue, did anyone find a fix for the Post Midnight Problem?

This is where TivoWeb won't list any programme starting between Midnight and 1:00am using the *Channel *> *View Upcoming Listings* method.

Interestingly, HiGuide does! :up:


----------



## sanderton (Jan 4, 2002)

Subs, where is it in MFS, I forget?


----------



## Suds (Dec 22, 2001)

I found it under "setup", I'm including part of mine below.

I also found another thread that referred (ambiguously I thought as it also mentioned a Timezone of 7) to a DaylightSavingsPolicy value of 2 so I tried this last night and it certainly seems to have persuaded my TiVo to correctly display local times for the moment. Guess I'll have to wait until October to find out if it's actually correct  

Setup 1602803/10 {
Version = 12733
:
:
RecordQuality = 75
DialPrefix = {}
RFOutputChannel = 40
TimeZone = 0
DaylightSavingsPolicy = 2
LastCallAttempt = 1145183299
ServiceState = 3
ServiceStateExpiration = 0
InventoryFile = 0001172-13254|NE32Ant-13254-t2|ids:uk
NextCallAttempt = 1145271425
LastSuccessCall = 1145183299
LastCallStatus = Succeeded
IndexPath = /Setup
}


----------



## sanderton (Jan 4, 2002)

How odd; one of my TiVos has no entries at all for summer time! The other has:



> TimeZone = 7
> DaylightSavingsPolicy = 2


----------



## 10203 (Nov 11, 2001)

ericd121 said:


> On a related BST-TivoWeb issue, did anyone find a fix for the Post Midnight Problem?
> 
> This is where TivoWeb won't list any programme starting between Midnight and 1:00am using the *Channel *> *View Upcoming Listings* method.


Yup, edit ui.itcl and search for this line:

```
puts $chan [tr "ALIGN=CENTER" [th ""] [th "Time"] [th "Series"] [th "Episode"]]
```
then add this new section immediately afterwards:

```
# LJ - Start on the previous day so that regions ahead of GMT don't loose part of the day!
	   if {$day > $minday} {
		incr day -1
	   	ForeachMfsFile fsid name type "/Schedule" "$stationid:$day:" {
		  if {[catch [do_listingsrow $chan $fsid $startsecs $endsecs $stationid] error]} {
			 puts "do_listingrow $fsid $startsecs $endsecs $stationid"
			 puts "$error"
		  }
		}
		incr day
	   }
	   # /LJ - Start on the previous day so that regions ahead of GMT don't loose part of the day!
```


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

My Tivo just did a "sudden restart", and in the log it now says

Jan 1 00:03:14 (none) kernel: Loading mixaud ... 
Jan 1 00:03:14 (none) kernel: Updating system clock UID=0 
Apr 17 19:59:04 (none) kernel: Time set to: Mon Apr 17 19:59:04 2006 
Apr 17 19:59:04 (none) kernel: Have a nice day. 

Snag is, it's NINE pm and not EIGHT pm.......

What gives?

Tivo is certainly recording things at the right time, but something is most odd or does Tivo always run it's internal clock on BST????


----------



## Suds (Dec 22, 2001)

PhilG - I'm certainly no expert but I'm sure I read somewhere that all TiVo time is always GMT/UTC which makes sense as long as the schedule times match the internal time then I guess it doesn't matter.

If you look at the time your TiVo displays on the banner in LiveTV for example is that correct?

That's where mine was going wrong - because I didn't have my DaylightSavingsPolicy value set correctly the displayed times were all wrong even though everything was actually working fine.

Suds


----------



## 10203 (Nov 11, 2001)

Yes, TiVo runs internally on GMT all the time - even in the US iirc!


----------

